# O/T - In the off season.



## Pete McKay (Dec 20, 2006)

Since we now have until February before the next scheduled slot car race, I have turned to my other racing interests. Mainly online racing. I have loved NASCAR Racing 4 since it came out in 2002, and have raced online off an on for the last couple of years. I generally used default cars, almost always Kenseth, but the new series N4ROC is doing allows your own paint schemes. So I spent a few hours in photoshop and came up with my car for 2009.










I haven't put this skin on a car yet but will soon, then I'll have screen shots of it on the track.


----------



## resinmonger (Mar 5, 2008)

Pete, if that texture was scaled just right and printed on paper, you'd have a way sweet paper NASCAR body. Of course, some folding would be required. I'm just saying...


----------



## Pete McKay (Dec 20, 2006)

Should be scaled pretty good, never thought about paper racers. Actually you know....I need to see if my N4 site has a late model template, then I can do my own decal sheets!!!


----------



## resinmonger (Mar 5, 2008)

When I'm not busy torturing guests, I occasionally can have an idea. I like the thought on decals. Have to check out other sites oriented towards racing sims to find some more textures to play with.


----------



## Pete McKay (Dec 20, 2006)

Here's the Team SBR site with more templates and stuff you can make your own with. 

http://www.teamsbr.com/paintshop.php


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

I think it'd be cool if you added a leading edge shot of two pick-up shoes and a guide pin to the front air dam. Maybe with a little blue spark at the bottom of the shoes.

My $02 worth - car looks cool like it is but I'm just saying . . .


----------



## Pete McKay (Dec 20, 2006)

With the car viewer program this is what the cars look like from NASCAR Racing 2003...



















In NR4 we lack a bit of detail but we're close. It's amazing how the IROC cars look in some of the video's on youtube.


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

*goodbye paint and decals???*

Amazing!!!:thumbsup::thumbsup: now if we could do the same technology as they do with those advertising cars we can bypass paint and decals!!! :thumbsup:










UtherJoe


----------



## PD2 (Feb 27, 2003)

Interesting Pete! I've personally never seen nor heard of this Sim Racing - can you tell me (us) more? How does it work? What all is involved? Etc. Sounds fun, especially if you can make your on body tampo!

Thanks for sharing bro!
PD2:thumbsup:


----------



## Pete McKay (Dec 20, 2006)

Paul, you basically have to own a computer and a good connection and a copy of whatever sim that organization is running. NASCAR Racing 2003 is the most popular but used copies still fetch about $100. NASCAR Racing 2002 and NASCAR Racing 4 (N4) are still run even though they are older and less graphically capable.

The site I'm becoming involved with is N4Garage National Online Racing Association http://n4gnora.freephpnuke.org/, they use the N4 and are pretty well organized into smaller sanctioning bodies, like ASA and Hooters Cup. There are some great add-on tracks too, I like the 5/8th mile or less so I have the old Mesa Marin, I-70, South Boston and a few others to choose from. Car sets are also available, including IROC cars. Do a youtube video search for NASCAR Racing 4 and see what I mean. Some of those videos are a bit glitchy but I have a 512mb video card that takes car of that. 

I haven't raced with these guys yet but I have raced online with some others. The experience is OK if you have serious racers who will drive you clean. If you get someone who forces their line or has no patience then you get into conflicts, especially at higher damage settings, and you could crash yourself out. Amazon.com has copies of N4 for under $10 regardless of if you want to race online or not, and there's no obligation to race online to use N4GNORA's add-on's, you just need to register at their site.


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

Does any of this work with Windows Vista? -- seems no NASCAR games have been made for Vista yet, they all stop at XP.

Some of my older racing games I can't even get to load on my Vista machine.


----------



## Pete McKay (Dec 20, 2006)

I think there's a patch but most of the early Papyrus games were Win98 anyway. I believe most of the good Ratbag games were too. That is one reason (Vista) why I continually update this POS hoping I don't have to buy a new computer. I'm maxed out on RAM already and if I get a bigger vidcard I think I'll need more than a 1.4g processor. But with what I have I'm getting really great frame rates with NR4 and NR2002, and absolutely phenomenal rates with the original NR from like 1995. That sim has about the best crash damage engine of any game I've seen.


----------



## Jerzferno (Aug 19, 2007)

Pete
What do you use to make your own decals? I have been playing around with decals for my RC cars for a year now. Can make some really sweet decals...............on the screen. But havent found the best paper/vinyl/labels, etc. just yet. I hope you dont say water slide. I have not had good luck with that either. What do you use? How do you like it? Is it durable? where can I get some?
Thanks in advance!!


----------



## Yoshi Nagura (Feb 9, 2008)

I'll field this one for the 'ol man, he's back in the hospital for some odd reason...

The decals he and I make use decal film available from Hobbylinc, it's good but unless you have this custom $800 printer you're not going to get white. Back in the day he used to make R/C decals using 8X11 adhesive label sheets that were then clear coated. They were thick but some of the bodies he has handing in the shop have some nice decals on them he made. Too thick for HO though.


----------



## PD2 (Feb 27, 2003)

Yoshi Nagura said:


> I'll field this one for the 'ol man, he's back in the hospital for some odd reason...


Hhhm? Keep us posted Yoshi. Hopefully nothing serious, but still need to make sure da Man is all good. 

Pete,

When you read this, thanks for the info on the online NASCAR racing stuff - sounds cool! Might have to check it out and see what its all about!

Thanks bro!
PD2:thumbsup:


----------



## Yoshi Nagura (Feb 9, 2008)

He just has a touch of pneumonia or bronchitis but since he has Parkinson's anything like that needs to be addressed immediately. 

I'm ordering a copy of NR2003, regardless of the cost it's the best of the Papyrus developed games. When EA Sports took over the series went downhill.


----------



## PD2 (Feb 27, 2003)

Yoshi Nagura said:


> He just has a touch of pneumonia or bronchitis but since he has Parkinson's anything like that needs to be addressed immediately.
> 
> I'm ordering a copy of NR2003, regardless of the cost it's the best of the Papyrus developed games. When EA Sports took over the series went downhill.


Thanks for the update Yoshi! Parkinson's or not - anyone should have that checked out! I personally don't like either of those and would not wait to see a Dr either. Hope he caught it early enough that it does not go full blown either way.

Why is NR2003 the best, in your opinion?

PD2:thumbsup:


----------



## RiderZ (Feb 19, 2007)

Graphically the NR2003 version is best.I 've bought & raced all of the Papyrus series Nascar games.I cant begin to tell you the hours i have spent racing these games..I have'nt race in just over two years now.Looks like its time to dig out the steering wheel.


----------



## Pete McKay (Dec 20, 2006)

Just a little chest congestion. 

NR2003 was the last of the Papyrus developed sims and definately the best in the series. Although I do like NASCAR Legends because it allows you to race Charger Daytona's on dirt! NR2002 is a close second though. And yeah, drag out your wheel and go racing. Most of the leagues race either half distance or less so it's only an hour or two.


----------



## PD2 (Feb 27, 2003)

Pete McKay said:


> Just a little chest congestion.
> 
> NR2003 was the last of the Papyrus developed sims and definately the best in the series. Although I do like NASCAR Legends because it allows you to race Charger Daytona's on dirt! NR2002 is a close second though. And yeah, drag out your wheel and go racing. Most of the leagues race either half distance or less so it's only an hour or two.


Glad to hear you are back bro and it was something minor!

I'll have to check out the pricing. Cash is a bit low right now for extra fun things, but this does sound like something cool that I'd be interested in. I'll let you know if I was able to grab a version.

Thanks for the info guys!
PD2:thumbsup:


----------



## Pete McKay (Dec 20, 2006)

I head ya Paul, Yoshi and I have both been visiting the ATM for the Bank of Sarah for a while now. Yoshi is going to have two jobs, one with the local Toyota dealership and the other as a silk screener on the weekends doing racing t-shirts. I get back to work in about a month and can't wait. 

I did a few events in Saturday Night Speedway (Ratbag) last night and did OK in the Late Models. It reminds me a lot of Dirt Track Racing 1 & 2 but lacks some of the details of the NR series.


----------



## PD2 (Feb 27, 2003)

Your daughter is a blessing then Pete. Definitely has her heart and priorities right. But all is well and will be well for 2009! 2008 cannot end soon enough!

Silk screening! Wow! I think the last time I did that was in High School shop! That was a fun project! Tell him good luck with the T's!

PD2:thumbsup:


----------



## Pete McKay (Dec 20, 2006)

OK, scrapped the original car simply because my paint conversion program sucks. So using the N4 painting program I came up with this Taurus in about 45 minutes.










Lithia Ford and HobbyTalk sponsorship. I'll post some track pictures later, right now it's time for Macho Nacho's and Martinelli's!

Happy New year everyone, if you hear loud booms coming from the west, that's just us setting off 2 liter CO2 bombs.


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

Car looks really sweet Pete.

Is it easy to make the trunk lid orange so the HT sponsorship pops out more? Can you import logos? I haven't messed with a paint job since Ratbag's dirt track racing.


----------



## Pete McKay (Dec 20, 2006)

There is a way to import logo's, I just haven't figured it out yet. I may do a HobbyTalk primary sponsored car sometime. I'm still learning. I did this car for Yoshi...










I love A.J.'s cars, this one is a fantasy scheme. I tired to find this car but had to wind up doing it from memory.


----------



## Yoshi Nagura (Feb 9, 2008)

Found mine:










A few honorable mentions from the NNRRacing.com site:


Neil Bonnett









...and DW









Tim Richmond









and my favorite Dale Sr. car of all time.









Remember, these are some of several hundred (if not at least a thousand) of add on cars. Pete and I have been busy getting "politically incorrect" in the game, finding beer and tobacco replacement cars for the PC cars that had to be included in the original car set. I raced last night and got smoked hard so I need to work on my set up and get a wheel.


----------



## Pete McKay (Dec 20, 2006)

Been in the virtual paint shop most of the day. My head is still ringing from the "fireworks" last night...although no ACTUAL fireworks were involved you can't convince my neighbors...or the Fresno County Sheriffs Department of that. 

Here's my original rendition of my Lithia Ford T-Bird.











Not to be out done, and with his better knowledge of Adobe Photoshop, Yoshi did a much better HobbyTalk car, even down to Hank's name being above the windows.










I'm not sure where this car will wind up, but with Hank's permission I'd like to upload it onto http://n4gnora.freephpnuke.org/ where my racing league is based off of.


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

I like the LEGENDS 1970 season with Petty on the front. I still have my original NR and NR2. I had drawn several schemes for the NR. Basically, I made a field of Lagunas and a Charger from the '76 Nascar season. The bodies are so generic on that game that you can make stuff look like different cars by the paint scheme. I had a blast with that game until that computer locked up. I lost all those cars. Hey Pete, is there any vintage racing goin on online?

Rich


----------



## roffutt (Jun 30, 2006)

Man.. this thread is digging up old memories for me. Papyrus originally put out an Indy car racing game too.. I don't think they carried the series like they did the Nascar. I only have Nascar, Nascar ][, and the Indycar racing.. I believe they only supported modem play. Hours upon hours of racing, via 9600 baud modem. The realism and graphic detail for those games were way ahead of there time back then.. I was just wondering the other day how well they would run on a modern day computer with high-end 3D graphic cards. I think I'm going to give a try.. 

-Robbie


----------



## Pete McKay (Dec 20, 2006)

I believe there is a league that uses NASCAR Legends, it was next on my list to get from amazon.com. There are some cars available for it too. The guys that paint these cars well are really creative, there are Viper's, Mustang's, Camaro's, even BMW's and Porsche's. The body shapes are all the same, just the painted details change. There's even a "woodie" sedan. I found a couple of Fred Lorenzen cars but it's not the same as a real 64-67 Galaxie.


----------

